# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Nơi bán bi chất lượng ở hà nộ

## cnc24

Kính chào các bác.
Em có dự định sữa chữa vitme bi bằng cách thay bi nhưng em không biết chỗ nào ở HN bán bi có chất lượng. Mong các bác giúp đỡ. Em xin chân thành cảm ơn.

----------

